# Poppy has passed



## Zee (Jun 3, 2010)

As some of you know, from the old days. I had a beautiful Havana called Poppy.

She started out to be something of a trouble maker, but ended up being a mummies girl.

She died in my arms 15 mins ago (13.33 German time)

Go play my sunshine, my angel
Lop is waiting for you at Rainbow bridge ray:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww i'm so very sorry you lost your Poppy girl..


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry Poppy went to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Binky Free Beautiful Poppy.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss,
Binky free sweet Poppy :angelandbunny:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 3, 2010)

we're so sorry to hear of Poppy's passing. Seems like the ones that make you work for their affection leave a more lasting impression. Binky free at the bridge little girl.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

ray: So, sorry for your loss!


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 3, 2010)

i agree with what nancy said, i know you'll miss your little flower :rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 3, 2010)

I am so sorry Zee. I think the hardest thing to do is holding your favorite in your arms when they die.







Binky Free Poppy. ink iris:


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 3, 2010)

ink iris:So sorry for your loss of your Beautiful Poppy



From Happy, Fluffy and Iink iris:


----------



## JimD (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Zee. 

Binky free little girl!!

We'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Zee. Poppy was such a lovely girl 

Jan


----------



## Sarah93 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm sorry, thats so hard.
But she had a nice long life, and she spent her last moments here with you, and thats what really counts 
I'm sure she loved you as much as you loved her.

R.I.P. Poppy

:innocent


----------



## Pipp (Jun 4, 2010)

:sad:

So sorry Zee. So sad losing any bun, but especially long time members we've known so well. 



sas :tears2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry. She was a real cutie and although I didn't know about her before, she sounds like a very fun and special girl. I love the trouble makers. Binky free, sassy Poppy.


----------



## Spot (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that she passed.She was very cute.At least she got to spend the end of her life with you.We'll see her on the other side.:rainbow:


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm sorry Poppy has gone to the Bridge. 

She lived a happy life with you and her soul will never forget that.

RIP beautiful Poppy :hearts:rainbow:

Love from

Jo xx


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 8, 2010)

Thinking of you, Sweetheart. So glad Pet_Bunny posted a beautiful picture of Poppy. Such a Love. Sending love, thoughts and prayers. Call me if you need a shoulder. Love you.
xo
C


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful bun.


----------

